# Merry Christmas



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Wrapping up another year of making Cool stuff with the help of Aspire, my CNC routerparts 48 96 pro and the constant prodding, and freely shared Wisdom of you folks on this great forum.

I am thankful for your help, wisdom and friendship.


Merry Christmas. 


Scott


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Right back at ya lil buddy!!!!

Shipped my last ones out yesterday - have one here to be picked up, and just have the local displays to worry about.

Going hunting today and the week end!!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas Scott!! And all my friends here.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Right back at ya lil buddy!!!!
> 
> Shipped my last ones out yesterday - have one here to be picked up, and just have the local displays to worry about.
> 
> Going hunting today and the week end!!



Yep 5 minutes left on the last one, seal it, than deliver and I am off shift until I go back on shift.

Good luck John and thanks for your friendship..


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful work, thanks for sharing with us!
Have a Merry Christmas and I'm guessing it's a white one in Alaska.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MoHawk said:


> Beautiful work, thanks for sharing with us!
> Have a Merry Christmas and I'm guessing it's a white one in Alaska.



Yes, and finally dumping a ton of snow. Between earth quake aftershooks and heavy snow, I now know what it is like to live in a Snow globe.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Great work, Scott!! I really envy your painting skills and as John, wish Vectric would incorporate a paint by numbers system. I have one on the table now that needs some help.

Have a Merry Christmas. We are going to be white here in northern Minnesota, too.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Merry Christmas Scott . Great work as always


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Always a pleasure to see your work Scott. Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year with many more to come.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Scott. Enjoy Christmas and have a great New Year.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Another great piece Scott. I really enjoy seeing your work and the videos of the process. I also enjoy your daily quotes on Facebook. Thanks for making some of us dream to one day be like you.
Merry Christmas to you and yours.
Dan


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing work, as usual, Scott. Merry Christmas to you and the whole crew here.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful Scott. I've asked Santa for a CNC machine but she told me it's way out of range of our budget. Grinch. 

Merry Christmas to you and yours and Happy New Year.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great job, but that has become what we expect to see coming from your shop.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Finished Job is Great.

Thanks for the Merry Xmas,

The first .pdf is my answer to you and everyone. The second is for those who don't agree.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@OLD coast

I agree with the sentiments on the tree but I really like the cat!

Happy holidays and a New Year to one and all.


----------

